# T-shirt supplier - Cavite Area



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Bago lang po. Need ko po ng T-shirt supplier na malapit lang sa Cavite. Please PM. Kung pupwede humingi ng sample and price list (whole sale). Thanks po.


----------

